# i need help again



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

ok so i NEED a ten gallon tank if you have any ten gallon tanks that are old and that you don't want, i will give you all but 5 of the baby bettas i bred! thats like 95 to 195 bettas! The parents are a blue halfmoon and a beautiful striped veiltail female with magenta fins! She is so beautiful. I would really appreciate this! Oh no i put this thread in the wrong area! well, too late:-(


----------

